# Unable to print to HP LaserJet 1200



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a Dell OptiPlex 990 running Win 10 Pro 64 bit. I have 16GB of RAM. I upgraded roughly 6-7 weeks ago from Win 7 Pro 64 bit. Prior to the upgrade I had an HP LaserJet 1200 connected to it and it worked fine. I shut off the Dell system because I wasn't using it and instead connected the printer to my Mac. Long story short I am now using the Dell system for a small business and wanted to re-connect the HP printer. I hooked it up to one of the USB ports, ran through the install process, letting the system find the printer and using the pre-installed driver. The system shows the printer but I'm not able to print anything.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not too familiar with the location of items in windows 10, however had you checked the printers section in the control panel to make sure your printer is listed AND set to default?


----------



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes - it's listed and is set to default


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You said u could not print anything...? What program are you trying to print from? It may be that the program you are using needs to have its default printer settings updated


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

Sounds silly... but, did you let the installation media install the driver that was on the CD or did you allow it to update to a newer version? if installed a newer version, retry using the installation CD version, Had this problem with Epson printer recently, Good Luck


----------



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

metallica5456 said:


> You said u could not print anything...? What program are you trying to print from? It may be that the program you are using needs to have its default printer settings updated


I can't get past the "print test page" function. But did try printing a Word doc, text file, etc. Nothing prints.


----------



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

merlin989901 said:


> Sounds silly... but, did you let the installation media install the driver that was on the CD or did you allow it to update to a newer version? if installed a newer version, retry using the installation CD version, Had this problem with Epson printer recently, Good Luck


I don't have the original install CD. But I did install it without the install disc, back when I ran Win 7, and didn't encounter any issues.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ahh this would most likely be the issue. Your driver installed is for windows 7 not 10. You need to go to HP website and download and install the correct driver for WINDOWS 10


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah the older and newer drivers may be compatible with windows 7, however windows 10 may not like the current driver, its just a possibility, also is the print spooler service enabled?


----------



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

I did download the Win 10 driver from HP, the PCL5 driver file, but not sure I chose the right one since it didn't work. They have a number of choices:

- Universal Print Driver for Windows PCL 5
- Universal Print Driver for Windows PCL 6
- Universal Print Driver for Windows PostScript

- Driver USB (DOT 4) communications driver for Win 8 and higher

- HP Administrator Resource Kit

Any suggestions as to which I should use?? I wondered about the USB (DOT 4) because I'm printing to a USB port


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

PCL 6


----------



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

merlin989901 said:


> PCL 6


Downloaded it but still no success. When I try to add a printer Windows 10 doesn't see a standard HP LaserJet 1200 model, only an HP LaserJet 1200 PCL5. Also, regardless of which model I choose my system doesn't offer a USB port option. Seemingly everything but USB.


----------



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

Here is a list of the port options I get:


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

Maybe connecting a printer that is over 10 years old, windows 10 may not like it! I see you have USB port listed?


----------



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

merlin989901 said:


> Maybe connecting a printer that is over 10 years old, windows 10 may not like it! I see you have USB port listed?


USB port listed is one I manually tried to set up. It listed it but no action occurs.

You may be right as far as printer age and Win 10, but I just find it hard to believe it worked on Win 7 Pro but not Win 10. My 4 year old Mac running El Capitan runs it without issue.

My gut instinct is I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

dont be surprised, a mac is better, maybe a new investment needs to be made, time to futureproof lol, i hope there is a way around this, but that is my main opinion, i take it you have gone into device manager and located it and tried searching driver, also when installing manually is there not an option to select saying "this printer is a little older"?


----------



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

merlin989901 said:


> dont be surprised, a mac is better, maybe a new investment needs to be made, time to futureproof lol, i hope there is a way around this, but that is my main opinion, i take it you have gone into device manager and located it and tried searching driver, also when installing manually is there not an option to select saying "this printer is a little older"?


I did find the option for "this is a little older" but still nothing found. I think I'll keep digging for a while before making the plunge to a new printer. Hate to let this one go - it's been a real workhorse. Quite possibly one of the best they've made IMHO.


----------



## merlin989901 (Oct 19, 2015)

im quite impressed with an epson xp-322 i recently bought for £50, £20 for 40 cartridges, really fast on normal quality, even photos are acceptable although i dont print many photos! i did have an old hp psc750 which is as old as yours if not older but it fell at windows 8 lol, good luck anyway, sorry i cant be of much help, printers are not my strong point lol


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sometimes connectig the printer to USB before running the installation driver can be an issue 

Uninstall the printer and also all the associated HP printer software 
and then re-install the driver - it should at some point ask you to connect the Printer - thats the point you connect - NOT before 

are you using the correct driver 64bit / 32bit 
Also the USB communication software 

Seen this loads of times with HP printers


----------



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

merlin989901 said:


> im quite impressed with an epson xp-322 i recently bought for £50, £20 for 40 cartridges, really fast on normal quality, even photos are acceptable although i dont print many photos! i did have an old hp psc750 which is as old as yours if not older but it fell at windows 8 lol, good luck anyway, sorry i cant be of much help, printers are not my strong point lol


No trouble - thanks for your efforts! If I have to go the route of new printer I'm already looking at the HP OfficeJet 8610, among others.


----------



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

etaf said:


> sometimes connectig the printer to USB before running the installation driver can be an issue
> 
> Uninstall the printer and also all the associated HP printer software
> and then re-install the driver - it should at some point ask you to connect the Printer - thats the point you connect - NOT before
> ...


I'll try again but I did try it connected and disconnected. Neither way made any difference.

As for USB communications software is there a specific file(s) for that? I didn't see anything on HPs site.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=29790

Driver - USB


----------



## paulsbrawner (Oct 25, 2015)

Good morning all. First off, a big thanks for everyone's help. 

In the spirit of 100% honesty, after all the effort yesterday I learned late last night that the problem was the USB cable apparently wasn't fully seated inside the printer. I've already given myself a big heaping of DUH, but feel free to pile on! I know better to check cables but just thought that since it's inside the printer and clamped by the external cover it should have been fine. Obviously not.

Thanks again for all the help and suggestions! Truly sorry I wasted your time.

Now if I can just get the Mac to see the printer on the PC I'll be thrilled! It's all on the same wireless network and set to shared, but the Mac still doesn't see it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for your honesty, that will help others to look for similar issues 
No "pile on" from me , i have been doing this for years and make the same mistakes occasionally 

Thanks for taking the time to reply 

I would suggest starting a new thread about the Mac


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

As Merlin says!

I had a 1200 donks ago. I had to dump it , way back in Windows 8.1, due to some compatibility issues.


----------

